# Jeff Beck - Ann Arbor, Michigan



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Jeff Beck with The Imelda May Band 

March 31st - Michigan Theater, Ann Arbor, Michigan. Tickets on sale Dec. 18

Only show so far within any sort of "short" distance from a border crossing.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I was watching Jeff Beck on Detroit PBS the other night. It was a Les Paul tribute of some sort with Imelda May, recorded at the Irridium in NYC. It's their winter fundraising season now and with a $750 donation to the station they were gifting some CD's and DVD's, two tickets to the show and a backstage meet and greet with Jeff. That's really not a bad deal when you consider the prices for some concerts these days.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I saw that show, too. 
It was great!


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Just following up on an old thread.

Casino Rama - Thursday, April 21, 2011


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Just following up on an old thread.
> 
> Casino Rama - Thursday, April 21, 2011


Do you know if the Imelda May band is backing him up for this one? If so, it's an absolute "Must See"!!


----------

